# ANYBODY USING A SIREN TO LOCATE COYOTES IN THE DAY OR NIGHT TIME.



## GOBBLERS ROOST (Dec 9, 2008)

ANYBODY USING A SIREN TO LOCATE COYOTES IN THE DAY OR NIGHT. IF YOU'RE SUCCESSFUL, COULD YOU TELL ME YOUR CALLING SEQUENCE WITH THE SIREN. HOW FAR YOU PLACE YOUR BUDDY AWAY FROM THE GUY RUNNING THE SIREN AND WHAT ARE YOUR PERCENTAGES IN GETTING ONE TO HOWL. THANKS ROY ----STAY SAFE


----------



## goldboat (Feb 27, 2011)

I live near a small town in the thumb close enough to hear the noon whistle. This summer and fall when i was outside at noon if the coyotes were in the area they would go crazy howling. They were easy to locate which direction they were in.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

Never tried a siren call

But when the train goes by (about 1/2 mile from the farm) coyotes go ape s*** when they blow the train Whistle
Wish my callers had a train whistle call


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

My son lived down just se of Lansing near the RR track. 
He noted that the coyotes liked the train whistles.

I believe the frequency hurts their ears. My neighbor years ago had a lab that stayed outside most all the time. When ever the ambulance headed for the freeway ramp behind us
the dog howled long before we heard the siren.


----------



## bearnugent (Nov 7, 2012)

I should step outside and listen here in Sister Lakes. The whistle goes off every day at noon and 6.


----------



## NoContest (Sep 28, 2009)

Would be ok for scouting. I would not use to hunt personally. Coyote locator calls work better for me when warrented.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

goldboat said:


> I live near a small town in the thumb close enough to hear the noon whistle. This summer and fall when i was outside at noon if the coyotes were in the area they would go crazy howling. They were easy to locate which direction they were in.


Be a good time to go out if they check their storm sirens once a month at 1 PM. Might be interesting to make a steam whistle, the old ones are not to expansive.


----------

